# In how many ways can your GPS go wrong?



## jis (Nov 11, 2013)

An interesting and very educational article in Scientific American on this subject written by an acquaintance of mine....

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/critical-opalescence/2013/11/11/what-happens-to-google-maps-when-tectonic-plates-move/

Enjoy, and then treat your GPS position with an appropriate amount of skepticism.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 11, 2013)

I had my GPS showing the train was moving at 400+ MPH SW from WAS. I knew it was wrong for three reasons:

1) Amtrak (even on a good day) doesn't go 400+ mph!

2) There are no Amtrak tracks SW of DC, and

3) The train was sitting on the platform at WAS not moving!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks, Jis!


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 11, 2013)

Interesting article...passed it along. Thanks


----------

